# Scott Plasma (Sponsor logo Version)



## valkyrie (Sep 26, 2006)

Have anyone seems the Scott plasma triathlon frame with the sponsor logo decal as in the 2005 CR1 team issue model? Is it available for sale and where?:idea:


----------

